
Preparing for the Future with React Prereleases - evv
https://reactjs.org/blog/2019/10/22/react-release-channels.html
======
evv
Facebook uses feature flags all over the place, and I'm excited to see them
appear in React's release workflow.

For those who are curious, you can see the feature flags here:
[https://github.com/facebook/react/blob/master/packages/share...](https://github.com/facebook/react/blob/master/packages/shared/ReactFeatureFlags.js)

It looks like the current "experimental" flags relate to a recent change in
concurrent mode API, and options to enable server-side rendering with
suspense. (Including a feature called "selective hydration", which I'm super
curious about..)

